# bamboo...



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's the deal, i want bamboo in my 29 gallon tank. What have i got to do to keep it alive? I don't mind blunt advice, do throw it at me...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky bamboo is not a real bamboo it is a dracnae and needs leaves abide water can be grown in soil.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

If leaves ever get into the water your fish will die.


----------



## candyman995 (Aug 24, 2012)

I saw a type of Miniture Bamboo in my local fish shop but didnt know if it was a good choice. Is this the same one or something different entirely.

Always though bamboo was a very fast grower though so wouldn't of thought it'd go well in most tanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

polukoff said:


> If leaves ever get into the water your fish will die.


That is not even close too true it takes months for the plant to die and the leaves do not kill the fish the ammonia spike does.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

candyman995 said:


> I saw a type of Miniture Bamboo in my local fish shop but didnt know if it was a good choice. Is this the same one or something different entirely.
> 
> Always though bamboo was a very fast grower though so wouldn't of thought it'd go well in most tanks


The OP meant lucky bamboo that is what you saw.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually have lucky bamboo in two of my tanks right now. The bamboo has actually grown since I put it in there. Compared to the bamboo that is in my vases, they both are of VERY similar quality, no dead leaves or stems.

I've heard that you can kill the bamboo by putting the leaves in water, so I guess if the bamboo dies, it will affect the tank as it decomposes. But as long as the bamboo is alive I don't see the problem :/


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Considering I keep decaying leaves in all of my fish tanks, I would consider this leaf harmful when it decays. It does not release beneficial tannin like other leaves, only toxins, only meant be to grown emerged. Why would you ever buy something that has the potential to kill a living creature that you love. Petsmart might sell it submerged, but they also sell bettas that are on Death row everyday. Petsmart doesn't kill them, it's the ammonia spike that does...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It does not release toxins it decomposes and it can take up too a year to die an I keep lucky bamboo in my tanks and petsmart sells thm semi submerged and I keep mine semi submerged.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

The people at the ones by my home must be clueless, they sell them 100% underwater in the goldfish tanks. Entire tanks full of it, it's ridiculous the things they consider safe for pets. The ASPCA's Poison Control Center lists lucky bamboo as a toxic substance to dogs and cats. That's enough for me to stay away from it, I have both.

Other people have this to say:

"A couple of years ago, I had some Dracena in my tank. I had it at the top of the tank in one of those, hang on the side, clear plastic containers that I had drilled holes in. After a week or so, my Cichlids became lethargic and just looked sick. Soon afterward, I snapped that it was the Dracena, and after I removed it, they were back to their old selves again, in no time."

"Okay I would like to give a heads up to all on this, so that no one makes the same mistake again.

Topic in a nutshell:
Never put Lucky Bamboo (Dracaena sanderiana) in your shrimp tank. Even the roots will poison and kill your shrimp!!!!! 

I thought it'd be cool to keep a bamboo plant partially submerged in my planted tank (thought it would do well to keep the ammonia, nitrate levels low). so i bought one yesterday. had seen it done in other tanks. but guess, what ... it had my shrimp swim in a frenzy in 20 mins. i thought they would settle down, but after 1-2 hours they still went on. finally i removed the plant and did a water change. 

later on i came to know that the plant is labeled "Toxic for pets". Though you'll find online instances of many fish-only aquariums having this plant.

in my case, the fish seemed to do fine with it. only the shrimp were hit. anyways the silly bamboo has caused more damage than what it was worth. will take it as a learning experience. reminds me of the time when i lost a red tailed shark in my other tank to a floating water lettuce.

the major casualty has been 3 crystal red shrimp - RIP. my assasin snails had an expensive dinner and breakfast. 

the red cherry shrimp, adults and babies, have largely survived - thankfully. 

at night i could see about 5 dozen of baby rcs out of their hiding place on the gravel hardly moving. i thought they'd be dead by morning. the cardinal tetras and endler guppies already had started gobbling the babies that swam to the top of the tank. i'm sure i lost between 1-2 dozen there. luckily the rest of them figured that swimming wasn't safe and they stuck to the floor. guess the black substrate and their dark color made them camouflage against the fish. it was interesting to see the color-blind fish not being able to notice the baby shrimp sitting on the floor just 1cm below them. so i still have my red cherry shrimp population relatively fine. 
Also to minimize the hunting spree, i fed the fish with frozen tubifex worms to get their tummies full at night. but the fish hardly touched their food in the morning - hinting that they had a buffet. 

On the bright side, I hope my ordeal will save some of u unnecessary massacres in your tanks by the alleged "lucky" plant . Therefore this post."

Cheers!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Chocolate, it decomposes AND releases toxins, as poluk said. 

And thank you poluk for that information! Now I know not to add shrimp to a bamboo tank o.o



Mine stay semi submerged but have posed no problems in the 9 months I've had them. The fish don't behave differently and the water is fine. My family is smart enough to keep the bbamboo away from the dogs. It's one of the things we've done right t-t


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep lucky bamboo peace lilies and pothos in my tanks roots in water leaves above most common house plants are poisonous lucky bamboo rwmoves dangerous air chemicals it was ammonia I have assassin snails too it was not the bamboo maybe chemicals coated on them but not them.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Lucky bamboo is also toxic to hermit crabs.

However, I have had some growing out of the top of one of my tanks for over a year. My problem with this plant is that it is over 3ft tall now, from base to tip. It is in a tank that is about a foot tall. If it doubles in height in the next year, as I expect it will, transporting it will be a complete pain.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/aquarium-plants/103376-lucky-bamboo-betta-tank.html http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?233635-Umbrella-palm-information http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/82710-plant-box-semi-aquatics.html except it your wrong.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/17-common-poisonous-plants.aspx http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/plants/ I keep them and have the common sense to keep my dog away some people do not have the common sense too chocolate is poisonus to dogs too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Kytkattin said:


> Lucky bamboo is also toxic to hermit crabs.
> 
> However, I have had some growing out of the top of one of my tanks for over a year. My problem with this plant is that it is over 3ft tall now, from base to tip. It is in a tank that is about a foot tall. If it doubles in height in the next year, as I expect it will, transporting it will be a complete pain.


I have 4 one hanging out the hole 2 feet 6 inches two in the filters along with 2 pothos 1 peace lily ans 2 lucky bamboo in the ten one two foot tall out of lid two peace lilies and one lucky bamboo in filter.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Chocolate, it decomposes AND releases toxins, as poluk said.
> 
> And thank you poluk for that information! Now I know not to add shrimp to a bamboo tank o.o
> 
> ...


 You can add shrimp I use assassin snails that user just blames them 
http://www.google.com/search?q=luck...Cw&biw=768&bih=878&sei=GXuJUKTaD8H1ygGjxoHoDQ my petco keres luvcky bamboo with bamboo shrimp never seen a dead one and go every week.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

And the leaves declmbose not release chemicals slight difference.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have had mine for year 4 months two months and year and my twenty gallon has assassins and lucky bamboo.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/aquarium-plants/103376-lucky-bamboo-betta-tank.html http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?233635-Umbrella-palm-information http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/82710-plant-box-semi-aquatics.html except it your wrong.



Who's wrong?

And Kytkattin, how'd you get yours to grow so high?  mine have never grown that fast before.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not I provided links and experience I bout mind two feet and the leaves are growing so high.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I'm not I provided links and experience I bout mind two feet and the leaves are growing so high.



Chocolate, you're confusing me :/ I asked "who's wrong" not "you're wrong."


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am right I use lucky bamboo in aquariums with invertebrates and fish.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

no one said you were wrong... 

However, lucky bamboo doesn't remove anything from the air, just looked it up. The changing of the leaves can indicate something IN the air, but the plant doesn't remove anything.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/facts_7417811_lucky-good-clean-air-plant_.html http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dracaena_sanderiana http://www.ehow.com/info_8066723_house-plant-cleaning-air.html http://www.hgtv.com/landscaping/houseplants-indoor-air-purifiers/index.html http://www.buzzle.com/articles/indoor-plants-that-clean-air.html I am still sure they do but small possibility I mixed them with other members of the family.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Your fish might not be dead, but you have no evidence to back up your opinion. They are toxic to many creatures, it's *safe* to assume fragile aquatic animals would be one. It's just not worth it when there are so many beautiful aquatic plants available. I'm not about taking risks when it comes to my animals.

Read your information your posting please.

Lucky bamboo is known scientifically as Dracaena sanderiana and is not a member of the bamboo family. *Other Dracaena species* do remove toxins from the air, such as Dracaena marginata, commonly called red-edge dracaena or the Madagascar dragon tree, and two varieties of Dracaena deremensis--"Janet Craig" and "Warneckii." The Dracaena fragrans "Massangeana," or cornstalk dracaena, also makes the list.

Just because lucky bamboo has* no impact on air quality* does not mean you should throw away existing plants or choose not to purchase t


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I keep lucky bamboo peace lilies and pothos in my tanksquote]
> 
> 
> I also keep lucky bamboo and pothos in my tanks for over a year now. One of my lucky bamboos is in for 11 months 100% underwater and still fine. The rest other lucky bambos are floating on the top of the water horizontally and they fine and growing too. All my bettas has at least 1 luck bamboo in their divided spot.
> ...


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is my fries tank has only pothos and lucky bamboos.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

polukoff said:


> Your fish might not be dead, but you have no evidence to back up your opinion. They are toxic to many creatures, it's *safe* to assume fragile aquatic animals would be one. It's just not worth it when there are so many beautiful aquatic plants available. I'm not about taking risks when it comes to my animals.
> 
> Read your information your posting please.
> 
> ...


 not to be rude but you have piles of proof against you.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> not to be rude but you have piles of proof against you.


Actualy chocolate, you are the one with proof against you 

You're the one who said the bamboo removed toxins from the air.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I got it mixed with a very close relative and if it really did kill fish why are there so many members with it in there tanks?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Basically from what I'm gathering from the forum so far and the articles is that

*Lucky bamboo CAN die after months from living submerged (it will decay)
*Decaying leaves can harm aquatic life
*Rotting bamboo will also harm aquatic life
*It can grow as long as it is partially submerged
*It is part of Dracaena family, but does not function the same way as the other plants do.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes decaying is bad but the other person said just having it in the tank kills fish which was proved wrong same with snails.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

It is very possible that yes, if you're not doing your job correctly and put the bamboo full submerged in the tank, it can be harmful. Keep in mind, everyone has different water conditions and different chemicals in their water. 

It's suggested not to submerge the bamboo in the water, unless you're ready to prepare for if things go downhill.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Semi submerged is good though never heard a case of semi submerged being bad I use 7.6 PH.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I do not know who is right or wrong only from my experience with bamboo..very limited. My wife brought home a lucky bamboo from work, all the girls there had some on their work desks. So we put it in a 10g with Fred a very tough VT. The next day Fred looked awful and we took out the bamboo and did a WC. Fred was fine. The roots were kinda mushy and rotting, that is what poisoned Fred. If you do use it make sure the roots are pristine and the plant is actively growing and not in any way rotting at the root.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine never rots I think you got an unhealthy one and ammonia was the problem.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Chocolate, what ammonia? You keep mentioning it but where is it coming from?

Logisticsguy, were the roots already mushy when you got it? 

The base of my bamboo actully just started turning yellow, and the roots brown, but they're still stiff. I removed it just in case.

But my other one is growing, root wise which is weird. Those are long and white/orange


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Rotting material like waste creates ammonia I have 5 and there all great I think the other person meant either the putty some places put on them or the gel some places put on them.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah the roots were not great when the bamboo was put in and they deteriorated much more overnight in the tank. We took it out, cut off the mushy roots and tried to get it to grow new roots in a cup. Still have it but pretty sad plant that has yet to re root itself much. Good idea to get it out if there is any question about its health.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the water de-chlorinated mine are really happy.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm sure my bamboo has no effect on the shrimps... 

But everyone has different circumstances. I've even seen people grow java fern as a house plant with household humidity.. LOL

No point arguing over who is correct. it is just *recommended* that you don't use lucky bamboo because it might be unhealthy and poisonous (but heck, it might not be, like in my case). key word? recommended. 

But if it does well in your tank it can acts as a good ammonia sink 

it's just like medicating fish, it's at that dire "medicate or die" moment. use medicine? but the meds contains a known carcinogen? use or not?

Ultimately it's the individual's choice  

let's all be nice and talk about our own practices.
but don't force opinions on anyone ok?

Choclate, it's better to say, "I *recommend* that you keep the bamboo leaves above water, because it *might* rot if you submerge the entire plant"

and so what if no one agrees with you? listen to what they have to say too. haha. 

that's the way to keep this place friendly. otherwise people will get very angry at you because you keep trying to tell them that they are wrong


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky bamboo is perfectly safe unless your dumb enough to eat it there are too many stories of it working great and few of not working.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you didnt have to say "unless you are dumb enough"

"Lucky bamboo is perfectly safe unless you eat it, there are many stories of it working great and few of not working."


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh sorry also that common chrismas plants everyone has at chrismas if you eat 500 leaves weigh 50 pounds and are healthy that is how much it takes ti kill you but who would do that.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol huh? people eat christmas trees?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No I would not be surprised is some people lacked comon sense and let there children or ate enough to kill them.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

wow, i didn't expect to start a war!!! i carefully read all the articles that were thrown back and forth, not knowing which were true and which were not. other than the fish i also own a dog and cat, both of which like to watch the fish. because i do not know which articles are true, i do not want to take my chances. i will have plants in my tank, no way around that. i liked the article about the plant box, i might do that to plants that im not scared will kill the fish, or other pets. i thank everyone for the enlightening, and kind of funny, thread. this has been tremendouse help!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky bamboo is perfectly safe and I proved it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

But if her cats and dogs might chew on it, it's not safe any more 
we dont want her pets poisoned right?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry meant to say safe to fish my neighbors have three cats and an aspauagus fern thats leaves are like three inches off the floor I have a dog I am more worried about my dog finding a mother of million baby on the floor and eating it than lucky bamboo.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

"But if her cats and dogs might chew on it, it's not safe any more 
we dont want her pets poisoned right? " 

I am most certainly not a her. lol! I saw that and went "???? WTH ????" not mad or anything, just trown off to look at the messages knowing there adressed to me and seeing that. lol!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i think i said this... i liked the plant box idea choclate! (twas amongst the numerous articles attempting to prove each other to be idiots and that yall are right). i will give that a try as well as some floating plants (hornwort?). i want to take apart a moss ball and watch it make a carpet, told that it can. what do you guys think of that idea? the plant box (going to be in the back where only the cat can jump) will hold the bamboo. i have already scooted the heavy tank over 2" to discourage Rico ,the cat, from jumping.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Wait, I thought that the bamboo plants were like, 50% safe? 

They can't be perfectly safe if they can still possibly affect the fish.
Even if, let's say 2 people don't experience problems with the bamboo, it's outweight by the 100's that do.
I still say that the bamboo can be harmful if not used/taken care of correctly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Only if eaten.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I myself am not telling people that lucky bamboo is safe only when not eaten. Especially since it can be proved that some fish and shrimp DO die if the plant rots, dies, or when the top gets wet.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is from ammonia from dieing off there leaves die months after being put under water medicine is safe if used correctly.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

What I'm trying to get at Chocolate, is that before you jump and say something is completely safe, let them know that A. It is possible it can kill your fish if you put the top of the bamboo in the water. B. It dies and dissovles.

When you go to the doctor, he gives you a reccomended dose of something, right? And there are warning signs on the medicine about overdosing, right? And it gives you a list of side effects right? And it also gives you step by step on what to do if you have a certain sympton already?

You can't just say that something is only harmful when it's eating when there are other negative effects of the bamboo. Because what if someone has a bamboo issue which is causing the death of a fish, and the result was the bamboo? 

Well, you can't just say it wasn't it because the fish didn't eat it :/

I think that if you look at the whole picture sometimes, you can be a little mroe helpful.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

His priority is being "right" rather than the safety of other people's fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That was rude and untrue a better way of wording it then is safe if properly cared for and kept away from things that might eat it.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> That was rude and untrue a better way of wording it then is safe if properly cared for and kept away from things that might eat it.



That sounds better, but in order to be 100% helpful, you need to EXPLAIN what proper care is and who can;t eat it. 

Trust me, I worked on a gaming wbsite in which I needed to help out new players EVERYDAY for over a year. This meant I was helping anywhere up to 100 people a day. You learn not to skim around the details.

People want help, and they want detailed and TRUE help.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh also it looks very nice when put halfway in a tank.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

...it does look nice, but you need to say WHY it's put halfway in the tank, Chocolate.

Don't be afraid to use multiple sentences. Most people prefer a paragraph of information than one ambiguous sentence.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky Bamboo is a Dracne. It is Semi-Aquatic and dies months after being submerged. When planted with leaves above tanks it becomes a safe and very useful tool because they are not limitedd by CO2 in tanks and can remove more nutrients. Because there is more CO2 in air then water.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I am sorry, next time I will simply quote you.



ChoclateBetta said:


> I am right I use lucky bamboo in aquariums with invertebrates and fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That was pages ago I love Lucky Bamboo someone talking bad of it upsts me you are being rude.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm just stating that bamboo is not 100% safe and it should be grown with great caution, you are telling people it's fine. It poses health risks to many different animals. I am stating my opinion, please have respect to not slander on my advice.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If grown correctly what is the danger?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaves falling into the tank, other animals in your house eating it, thus encouraging them to stalk your fish tank, the roots rotting in the water, fertilizers they use to grow lucky bamboo imported from other countries. Would you like more reasons? What it really comes down to is there are great number of people who have lost their fish from lucky bamboo whether it be by their own mistake or the bamboo, I would never advise someone to try it out before they know the risk involved. You could eat peanut butter if your allergic, but why risk it?

Chocolate you are very intelligent, I love how you never give up on what you believe in, much like I do, you just can't take it personal when someone completely disagrees with you, it's why we don't allow political discussion on here, you state your opinion and move on, if other people post opposing views it is up to the reader to decide which is right, not you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A Healthy Lucky Bamboo should not be shedding that much any common plant fert will work healthy plants dont rot.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

You can't assume everyone will have as much luck growing it as you do, the main reason I stopped using it was because it did not do well in my water parameters. Which caused it to rot and make my water dirty, peace lilies are one of the few plants that will never rot in my hob filters. I love the beautiful blooms they produce as well. However if the bloom dies and falls into the water my fish will die.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Few people did not have my luck many did I use hard water.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

All this arguing is confusing me. I like emerald would like to put bambooo in my tank. My nitrites have grown uncontrollably and I don't have lighting for fully submerged plants so I want to try bamboo. I have pothos and they don't seem to be doing the job. 

So as long as the bamboo isn't fully submerged it helps right?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Correct but Nitrates are better and nitrites should not be high in a cycled tank.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> All this arguing is confusing me. I like emerald would like to put bambooo in my tank. My nitrites have grown uncontrollably and I don't have lighting for fully submerged plants so I want to try bamboo. I have pothos and they don't seem to be doing the job.
> 
> So as long as the bamboo isn't fully submerged it helps right?


I heard bamboo isn't techinally an aquatic plant, so I don't think that it will help much with the cycle....

Have you tried plants like hornwort or duckweed?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It can be grown semi-submerged it will help a bit in cycling the roots will provide room for BB.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Im trying to cycle my tank but it has proved to be impossible. I just want to keep my axolotl safe and I was hoping that the bamboo would remove the nitrites. 

I don't think hornwort would survive in my tank because there is no light. I have no access to duckweed either  I have java fern and java moss in there but not enough to make a difference 

anyway I don't want to take over Emerald's thread


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornwort is tropical.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Im trying to cycle my tank but it has proved to be impossible. I just want to keep my axolotl safe and I was hoping that the bamboo would remove the nitrites.
> 
> I don't think hornwort would survive in my tank because there is no light. I have no access to duckweed either  I have java fern and java moss in there but not enough to make a difference
> 
> anyway I don't want to take over Emerald's thread



Ahhh yea, you need light for hornwort and duckweed....

I don't know how safe bamboo is with an axolotl :/

Have you tried the other fish section? Or maybe made another thread on this one? 

I feel like you might need someone experienced to help answer that :3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Also it is a coldwater tank which limits plant options.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

polukoff said:


> Leaves falling into the tank, other animals in your house eating it, thus encouraging them to stalk your fish tank,quote]
> 
> Both me cat, Rico, and my dog, kara, stalk the tank. Rico thinks that the fish are food that are illegal to be eaten, he has been severely punished ehrn i caught him trying to go fishing for my betta. Kara thinks that the fish are mutant aliens and whats to observe them in every occasion. It is actually kind of funny. On top of that, i spend hours every day stuck to the side of the tank like a sticker watching the fish! i tried to coax the cat up on the tank to see if my moving it up against the desk would deter him, it did. Rico couldn't make the 5 foot jump.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

karebear13, i dont mind if you comment, any question asked is another question answered! and i could use any and all answers, like that bit about the lilly's flower killing fish if fallen into the water, didn't know that! i thought about those too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen peace lilies do well in aquariums semi-submerged but never flower.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

update: the kitty cat ran away! so i did all of that pushing to get the tank to move it over for nothing! XD

and also, bought some materials to attempt the making of a plant box.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry for your cat hope you find it soon.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

He has done this before, i think that he'll come back. or at least he did so last time. and i thank you for the kindness.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome he sounds like a great cat.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

think Garfield but skinny. He likes to slep on my pillow. then I walk into the room and he moves to the chair or the tank. If I go to the chair, then he goes back to the pillow or just stays at the tank. Rico lies the dog too. Kara is her name. She is about as big as Rico. Her breed is a Shih Tzu mixed with a Lhasa Apso. I don't have a pic of Rico that is any good but here's one of Kara, She just had to wreck the bed right after i made it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That dog is adorible.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------

